# Huawei Aircel 3G Dongle autodisconnecting



## niraj trehan (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello Digitians, 
I own a Aircel 3g dongle (Huawei software that manages the connections done thru it ) , the dongle is working fine , but the problem is that after a certain period of time sa 5 minutes or 10 minutes , the connection drops and i have again to open the soft and reconnect it. 

Does any one has an alternative option or settings which i may use so that i could get a relief from this smile bottlenecking problem 

- - - Updated - - -

i was looking on internet , and found this but could not enter the admin login page with this ip

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
NOTE: For auto disconnection problems, you have to change the settings. 
Type 192.168.8.1 in address bar to load admin page. The default username and password is admin. I recommend you to change the password as once u logged into it. Goto Settings -> DialUp -> Mobile Connection -> change the Auto Disconnect Interval from 10 min to 2 hours.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2014)

I think this could be a issue at your ISP's end. Also from Control Panel > Network and Internet > Network Connections Right click on the dial up / broadband connection [ the one you're using to connect to 3g ] - select properties > Option. Make sure Redial if connection is dropped is checked. Make the redial attempt 30 or 50 and set a time difference of 3 seconds between redials.

Or you can try using some other 3rd party software like these :

Connection Keeper - Keeps your connection alive and automatically closes popup windows.
Super Connection Keeper Free Download
KeepNetworkAlive Free Download


----------



## nancytrip (Aug 15, 2014)

My 3g data card connection disconnects every few minutes.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 15, 2014)

Try to update your device software.


----------

